# Phoenix Gold ZX400ti Zero Point Titanium Series Amp



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121683745897?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bump nobody wants 500w in a tiny blueprint? Open to offers.


----------

